# Part of my barn roof is gone....



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Weve had really bad wind it has taken 1/4 of our barn roof off...... :worried:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope all your animals are ok


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know! It is sooooooooo windy here right now!! I hope you can get it fixed without too much trouble.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's very windy here to everything inside my barn needs rearanged now.Someone left the door open and everything got blow over.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

So far all of the animals are fine but I don't think this wind is suppose to let up until in the morning I worry about more tin coming off and the danger of flying tin and boards.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY. I am so sorry to hear that. I have worried about that for a few years because out winds around here are recorded at 65 mile an hour a lot of times. I have some very dear goat friends in Gunnison. She has over 265 Cashmere goats, 40Shetland Sheep, and a few other animals. Well I guess they have been measuring their snow in FEET :mecry: and she had one of her barns colapse on her. I have not found out which ban. I know she is in the start of a very busy kidding season also. :GAAH: 
Good luck. hopefully the insurance will help things out your way.
I tell you this winter has been really really weird all over the country


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a real nightmare- I hope you and you animals all stay well and safe.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks yall


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goodness! Thats no fun. We had strong winds today as well I thought the wind was going to take my truck into oncoming traffic once!

Wind can be one of your worst enemies


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my, that's no fun! I hope it won't be too major to get fixed.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Our fire department got a call someones porch blew off then it blew into there bedroom.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry to hear that you lost part of the roof. it has been windy here but nothing like that. hope you & all your critters stay safe


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Has everything settled down yet? Did you get through without more damage?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Were fine now Ive been out cleaning up.


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about all of your trouble. Hope you can get it repaired soon.


----------

